# Failed tupperdor :(



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I discovered that the smaller sistema containers don't seem to hold humidity like the big ones 

In preparation for some incoming sticks I picked up a smaller container and a few old cigar boxes to make a little tray - was pretty excited about how it turned out:









But after 2 days with 2 69% boveda packs inside it's still sitting at only 60% humidity... and both packs are staring to feel crunchy even though they were fresh!

Disappointing... but I guess that means I'll be making a bigger one! Buddy just picked up a bunch of Spanish cedar for a humidor he's building, hopefully I can score some for the bigger container and we'll be good to go! I figure solid Spanish cedar is better than the cigar box plywood anyway - so it's a win win.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

The Tupperware could be faulty but my first assumption is the wood was probably really dry and is sucking up all the moisture. Id give it more time, if the bovedas are crunchy you may need to rehydrate those Bovedas before you can get it to the right rh.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

*Failed tupperdor &#128542;*

Yep also check the seal to make sure there isn't a pinch in the o-ring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That^^^^^
There's no harm in lightly wiping down a tray with a sponge or, cloth dampened with distilled water. Don't try to soak it, just a light wipe down. It'll stabilize faster.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I’ll give it a little longer 
The bovedas were freshly rehydrated when I put them in, but I’ll wipe the wood down with some more DW and drop in a fresh pack to see what happens. 

I did notice that when pushing on the lid I could hear air leaking out.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

PTAaron said:


> I did notice that when pushing on the lid I could hear air leaking out.


That doesn't sound good.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

*Failed tupperdor &#128542;*

@PTAaron. I did notice that when pushing on the lid I could hear air leaking out.[/QUOTE]

Both of my systema containers whistle a extremely small amount air when pressing down on the lid but, both also hold perfect rh.

Before clasping the latches gently press down on the center of the lid. You'll hear the whistle then it stops when no more air is escaping keep your hand pressure and clasp the latches. Been doing this for years and it WORKS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

As others have said, I don't think that's the result of a leak, even if there is one. That's just dry wood and low powered ammo for seasoning. Put a shot glass of DW in there after wiping down the wood. The wood's going to soak up a good bit of moisture.

It's not like the West wind is ripping through the lid. And virtually every wooden humidor is less airtight than even a leaky tupper; yet you can get all but the worst of them to stabilize eventually.

I use a small Sistema for on-deck rolling tobacco and it keeps it moist for as long as it's in there, without additional humidification. It's a different shape, but similar size and with only the two opposing clamps like yours. I can certainly force air out if I squeeze it. But there's no apparent air exchange otherwise.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

*Failed tupperdor &#128542;*



curmudgeonista said:


> Quote @curmudgeonista..It's not like the West wind is ripping through the lid.
> 
> LMAO.........i needed that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Haha, okay I guess I’m just impatient. LOL!
I was thinking that the wood being not solid cedar would make it stabilize quicker


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> curmudgeonista said:
> 
> 
> > Quote @curmudgeonista..It's not like the West wind is ripping through the lid.
> ...


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Haha, okay I guess I'm just impatient. LOL!
> I was thinking that the wood being not solid cedar would make it stabilize quicker


I think it's suppose to help stabilize after it's saturated. So like after the wood absorbs enough moisture, w/e you open and close back up the tupp, the cedar helps stabilize it back to 70rh faster then with just boveda packs. Boveda packs take like a day to reach back up to designed RH


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Apparently I must learn to be just slightly more patient... wiped the wood down last night and closed it up. After an hour it was reading 74% and now this morning we're at 69% (hygro reads 1 point low)









I'll give it another day before I mess with it though


----------



## Bpo87 (Mar 14, 2017)

I made sure to get the System with 4 clips to make sure its on all sides. Mine holds RH very well.


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

I definitely feel like the wood is super dry. That is an extremely short period of time for the Boveda packs to already need recharged.


----------

